# Remington 870 20 gauge, got one to sell?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for a clean 870 for a grandson. Must be in good condition and reasonable price. Cash paid or trade?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have one I'll sell. It's clean and in great shape I'll take 250 for it.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Here you go :thumbsup::whistling::thumbup::whistling:

Need to jump on it

For sale Remington Express Magnum 20 Ga Youth *Pensacola 
FSO Remington 870 youth 20 ga, Gun is in good shape, has some wear on the wood, and typical finish on the newer 870's

$225

Thanks
Shawn
850-512-7543​


Sea-r-cy said:


> Looking for a clean 870 for a grandson. Must be in good condition and reasonable price. Cash paid or trade?


----------

